# Collar Addicts - Pictures!



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Collar addict here *waves* I have ONE dog. :tape2:

Let's see PICTURES guys!!! 


These are most of his "puppy" and cheap collars. He wore the red bones one and the blue stripey-looking one from Petsmart for most of his first year. They really smell and I probably should just throw them out... they went though water, mud, blizzards and all kinds of crap, also are fading a lot. The Harley Davidson black/orange one he pretty much wore exclusively for a while, then I got addicted to collars... Two of those were only $1 and the rest were all under, like, $7-$10, I think. Oh the little black leather 'spiked' Harley Davidson one at the bottom was his VERY first collar. 'nawwww. 









Oh yeah he has this teeny bad to the bone collar from petsmart too. 









His nicer collars. All from etsy, except the Ella's Lead one, but I just sold that so it's no longer ours anyways! It's an old picture, so it's still in there. He wore the personalized red skull one a LOT, and it's kind of wearing and fading too. I LOVE the tattoo collar but he doesn't wear it often 'cuz it's a tad large, but I still love it. 









His new Ella's Led 'Junior' collar, I LOVEIT<3<3 









His Paco Le Cheat 5/8 width tapered to 1/2. I am selling this right now, but if I don't get what I want for it, I'll keep it.









Oh, harnesses?! Duh!

Buddy Belt <3









Puppia (he's got 3 of these - red, orange and black. Red is missing though! lol). 









Choke-free harness.









Of course, can't forget the bandanas! Most of these come free with every grooming he gets (once every 10-12 weeks) as I keep most of them. I've purchased a few of the holiday ones on ebay for cheap. 









WHEW - I officially have a problem.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh I love me some collars. And I have 10 dogs so I started making them. Because of that I don't keep them but just cut the hardware off and reuse on the next collar. So although I have made probably a couple hundred collars for my guys I don't still have them around to take pics of. I can however show you a few that show up pretty good on one of my dogs. 
Here is Bailey modeling a few of my favs.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Unos current collection, this doesent include his harness and multiple leashes. Yeah, I have a problem. Couple are from etsy, the rest are from ebay, big lots and from online pet stores sales/clearance.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

When we move on sunday, I get a rack to hand up my hoards of stuff. I will take a picture. For now they only have out two collars, two leashes and their harnesses, everything else is packed to move.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> Unos current collection, this doesent include his harness and multiple leashes. Yeah, I have a problem. Couple are from etsy, the rest are from ebay, big lots and from online pet stores sales/clearance.


Another thing i knowtice is there is a dog tag for almost every collar! lol I'm cheap. We use the same ones.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Another thing i knowtice is there is a dog tag for almost every collar! lol I'm cheap. We use the same ones.


3 of those I got for free from winning a caption contest and the other ones I got when they had a bogo sale, so I'm pretty frugal when it comes to tags as well.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Once I get more of mine I'll add a picture. At the moment we only have the two for Buck but we do have the third one on the way. This doesn't include the chain I accidentally brought up to Washington from California for Dude... plus the now-unnecessary prong collar for Buck... I don't count those two.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You guys should donate your old collars that you don't use as often


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> You guys should donate your old collars that you don't use as often


That's what I do and its the only reason Deeken's collar drawer isn't overflowing. I'll try to get a pick tonight.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Man, you guys are def worse off in your addiction than me  Makes me feel better HAHA. 


I bought this magenta cheapy at the store last night, looks beautiful on her  It will be her dog park and hiking collar so if it gets dirty, I won't be so sad since it was $6. 











And then *drumroll* I ordered this one last night 












And then I went to Petco and bought three more ID tags. 2 for Murph (one for his mesh harness, and one for his collar) and 1 for Abbie's magenta collar. And then her blinged out "Abigail Hound" ID tag will stay on her nice collar lol.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I am in the minority but my dogs only have 1 collar. Lola had her tiny puppy collar, then her small puppy collar, and now her grown up collar. Buster is wearing her old small puppy collar. They are both nice Lupine collars and their leashes match their collars. But that is all they have. I am just not that into collars I guess.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, after reading this thread I went out to the garage and grabbed Mollies and Windy's collars and harnesses. To be honest, I've donated heaps of Mollies collars to the shelter over the past 5 years or so, and these are just the latest ones. Anyway, I was horrified to see how many there are, when I look at them it's just a total waste of money, I mean, 4 of these still have the tags on, they've never been used. I don't get them cheap or anything, I just see something, like it and buy it. 
The first 7 from the left and the unused harness are going to the shelter tomorrow. The 3 on the far right are what Mollie got from Lauren43 for Xmas, and they are definately staying.










Windy's







And, 3 cat harnesses and a collar of her's are also going to the shelter tomorrow.
I'm just spoilt, I don't need to buy anymore collars if we can't even use the one's we've got.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Would you be willing to part with the peace sign one for the right price?

Oh god lmao. Now we're just sharing our hoarding with each other :-X


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

This is AFTER the purge. There is a leash and a couple collars missing because they're in the other car. I regularly use the dark blue leash at the bottom and the Jac-Trac (the bright blue leash). The blue snowflakes collar usually stays attached to the Jac-Trac and I usually use the squirrel collar for regular walks but do switch it up. He wears the brown argyle if we're going into a busy/stressful situation because its a martingale.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Meggels, I'm sorry, but that's the next one she'll be wearing. I really like that one too, I've had my eye on it for a while and eventually found it. I'm just waiting for the present one to wear out a bit. I keep Lauren's one's for 'best' and the other one is 'everyday'.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Aw damn it haha.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is Harleigh's collection right now (minus one or two because they've disappeared ugh) - including her newest one, the yellow/black/red oilcloth which I love!









And her bandanas..









I've als fallen in love with this collar and probably going to order it after I get some extra cash from catering a wedding this weekend :biggrin: Still trying to decide what color(s) I want though.
The Dog Park custom leather dog collar by Dobergrrl on Etsy


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I've als fallen in love with this collar and probably going to order it after I get some extra cash from catering a wedding this weekend :biggrin: Still trying to decide what color(s) I want though.
> The Dog Park custom leather dog collar by Dobergrrl on Etsy


LOVE it. 

I feel soooo normal and sane when viewing this thread, LOL.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> The first 7 from the left and the unused harness are going to the shelter tomorrow.


After looking over, I really dont need all these collars so I'm donating some to the rescue this week. I think in my mind I'm trying to justify it by thinking that I'll foster a dog in near future and I'll need it, but it wont be for a while and i'll probably accumulate more by then.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I have these collars for sale, if anyone is interested, except the Ella's Lead (I sold it already).

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/market...ead-caligirl-collars-etc-sale.html#post168158


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's not all of them, Avery is wearing one and my favorite one (the one my SS bought me) is in my car...


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, considering I have ONLY 1 dog and she is only 18 months old.....I think I have a problem! LOL! All these collars fit her, all different widths and lengths and all are used. I use her wide 1 1/2 inch and 2 inch ones for walks and workouts and the little thin ones are her house collars. The flowers and fancy ones are her trip to the vet and pet store collars and the black thing to the left is her new working harness. It's all padded around the neck :tongue: Oh, and I just ordered her first leather collar from Cali girl collars! I can't wait to get it


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't have a recent pic but I have 13 collars and 7 leashes, that's after I just cleaned out the collection and sent the rest to rescue though. 
2 ST leathercraft, 2 leashes, 3 leather collarmania, 4 fabric collarmania, 1 leather ellas lead & 5 leashes, 2 stillwater nylons, 1 paco collar

My favorites


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Shannibella, I love that flowers one, I've almost ordered it so many times!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG leashes. Don't even get me started on that subject. I LOVE leashes. Love them. Can't get enough. Maybe I've more of a leash addiction than a collar addiction. God, I'm a loser.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

You gotta have a leash to match the collar lol! Same with tags. I'm on the lookout for a nice blue leash and tag that will match Ripleys new collarmania, I do have a blue leash but it doesn't go well with it.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

This is a photo from CaliGirl collars of the collar I designed for Quinn.









Here are his other collars. The Batman one is from Cali Girl. The Universal monsters and tiger print are from Peachy Keen Pets. The rest are from Collar Mania. Quinn has another collar Mania one on the way.

I don't have pictures of Jasper and Darla's, but they have nice microfiber suede collars with their names embroidered.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> This is a photo from CaliGirl collars of the collar I designed for Quinn.


That is AWESOME! I have a CaliGirl collar and I LOVE it. I'm only selling my current one as I prefer tapered at he buckle. If I end up selling it, I'll probably purchase another from her. But I love that design.

Love the batman one too.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie DOES NOT NEED a leather collar. I would like one, but she does not need one. 
I'm abandoning this thread now before I break.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> My favorites


Off topic but I love that your girl's nails are pink :smile:


----------



## Kristin (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a basement full of collars from when the pet store I worked at closed down. Here is my pups first custom collar from Collar mania: (Leopard print oil cloth fabric, pink satin strip on inside, and heavy duty brass hardware)


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

This thread is fun. Here's a couple of crappy quality pictures of our "stash". 

The boys Paco Collars







Dublin Dog Collars, Wagging Green Bamboo Martingales, and 5 Alpen Schatz slip leads 







Close-up of the Dublin Dog Collars







4 Mendota Martingale Slip-Leads








Not pictured are 4 Easy Walk harnesses, a few boring black nylon leashes you can clip around your waist, and Rogue's black Woof Wear collar.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Shannibella, I love that flowers one, I've almost ordered it so many times!


Thanks! That one is my favorite! She gets so many compliments on it


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I love everyones collars! I just ordered my two little dogs personalized rhinstone collars off ebay. I I'll have to post pics. I had one for Audrey before (wearing it in my signature photo of her) but i thought it was time for a new one since its been 6 months! And avery just got a new harness/leash/collar Kong brand from petsmart in royal purple. The leash handle and collar are padded


----------

